
Zombie (Programming Language): Programming Up to Congruence [pdf] - tosh
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/vilhelm/papers/popl15congruence.pdf
======
tosh
> The ZOMBIE language aims to provide a smooth path from ordinary functional
> programming in a language like Haskell to dependently typed programming in a
> language like Agda. However, one significant difference between Haskell and
> Agda is that in the latter, programmers must show that every function
> terminates. Such proofs often require delicate reasoning, especially when
> they must be done in conjunction with the function definition. In contrast,
> ZOMBIE includes arbitrary nontermination, relying on the type system to
> track whether an expression has been typechecked in the normalizing fragment
> of the language.

